# Christmas Wishlists



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Christmas isn't too far around the corner. I was kind of curious as to what cigar/pipe related items you are asking/wanting for gifts. 

_Lets be reasonable with out lists too._

Im wanting:
5pk of Diesels UC
5pk of AB Overture/Harvest 1997
Maybe a decent sized cooler and a pound of beads.
Maybe a nice Xikar cutter. Possibly a X8 carbon fiber or the scissors.

Nothing too drastic, but reasonable.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I started this little hobby just in time to try to convince family and friends to contribute to my delinquency with gifts, lol. Also conveniently when I should be conserving my money for the holidays rather than spending at CI.

This is the stuff currently on my wish list:
-5 pk RYJ 1875 Bully
-nub sampler (I've had the maduro, looking to try the others)
-Man O War & Diesel singles (want to try some of these)
-Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter
-A lighter that doesn't suck (bought a dual flame Visol from elighters that stutters and runs out of butane after one cigar)


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I asked for one thing- a nice tabletop lighter


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I want me some more J.L. SALAZAR Y HERMANOS RESERVA ESPECIAl. I had one from a casino and thought it was very good but they have no more when I went back.
Also like to try the DON KIKI RED LABEL


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

From my daughter, a box of Nub Habano's.
From my wife, a box of San Cristobal Maestro's.
From a higher authority, the arthritis in my left leg to leave so I can walk again.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

for my local Wally World or CVS or Walgreens to stock a few Ronson Jetlite lighters man are they hard to find down here, cigar wise i would be happy w/ a AF WOM, but that will come in time, i really need some time to enjoy what I got, looking forward to the holidays


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Realistic list:
1 Box WOAM
1 Box HL candela
1 Box Artuto Fuente Seleccion Privada #1 candela
5 pk Opus X double corona
5 pk Skull & Bones

Unrealistic list:
Arturo Fuente "Mint Julep"
Arturo Fuente AF13
Opus X football

I know there's more unrealistic stuff, but that's all I'll admit to for now.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

well mine would be:
Any Opus X
Montecristo #2
Cohiba Siglo II
Any Anejo
and any cigar gifts that someone would give me.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I just got offered a pretty good paying internship for the coming summer, combined with the cigar allowance I've been saving up for the last few months I plan on getting myself a cooler, some beads, and a box of Upmann Mag 46, and a box of Maria Mancini to le sit for about 2 years. 

That'll be cigar purchases for about 6 months lol I love Christmas.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i want 

opus x forbidden x
a colubera(spelling is horrible, the 3 cigars twisted up)
hemmingway between the lines
tat drac
tat boris
maybe one of those sand sharks shuckins so aptley reviewed
im mainly lookin for hard to find stuff right now
and a box of oliva g maduros
maybe i should just wait for the secret santa thread


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

A decent 75-100 ct humidor so I can get rid of the tupperdor
Don Pepin sampler
Diesel sampler
Acid sampler (I know, but I'm curious) :lol:
Just about any other sampler, alot I haven't tried yet


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I would love a box of any of the following from my loving wife:
Anejo 46
Padron 3000 naturals
Illusione MK

or

A box of something my kids that are in Mexico right now picked up at the Duty Free shop or LCDH store.

chance of any of the above happening...ZERO!


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Box of Hemingway Short Stories 
Box of Skull and Bones
Box of NUB Habanos
Box of MOW Ruinations
5 pack of Dirty Rats
5 pack of LFD Salomon
5 pack of Padron 1964 Annies

and a much larger humidor. lol.

Golly, I could probably stretch this thing out for several pages. These are some of the big ones though I suppose.



thebayratt said:


> Maybe a nice Xikar cutter. Possibly a X8 carbon fiber or the scissors.


The X8 is a fantastic cutter! I just got one and I've already fallen in love.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

A nice box(or three)of Arturo Fuente Don Carlos. They dont come up on bid very often, and I refuse to buy a box of cigars this expensive for myself out of principal. 
Maybee I will write a letter to santa this year and tell him that Ive been a good boy. 

J


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

his is pretty much wash for me, as anything cigar related brings screms o' horror from the zombie women that clean up after me


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be asking Santa (me) for the following;

50 Cab Bully PC
25 Box RASS
5 - 20 count Monte Mini's
And a hand full of Tat's any size


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this a thread that will be used along with the Secret Santa that is coming up next month?????


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Realistic
A box of Monte #2s or a 50 cab of HdM Double Coronas--any year.

Unrealistic
A box of Monte #2s or a 50 cab of HdM Double Coronas--1996-1998


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Is this a thread that will be used along with the Secret Santa that is coming up next month?????


No connection... just kind of curios as to what ya'll were wanting realistically for Christmas.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so if your "realistically" list has like 200 things on it, does it become "Unrealistic"? LOL  

Seriously though... 

Box of Shortys
Box of UCs
Box of La Aroma de Cuba (still haven't tried the Mi Amor though  )
Anything with "Opus" in the name  
Stinky Ashtray
New Humi (current one is tiny)
a very long list of reasonably priced cigars I haven't tried yet...
An almost as long list of not so reasonably priced cigars I haven't tried yet  

I think I have the wife... err Santa, sold on the idea of a new Humidor... she is even starting to see the advantages of something larger (like a Vinodor). Got a few irons in the fire ATM,and if any 2 of them come to fruition, Im going for it


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I would love a 
5 pack of Camacho Triple Maduro
any nice cutter
an actual cigar lighter (I use Bics)

I think Santa will be good this year! I have dropped a few hints around the house haha


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

My list is pretty short right now. A Vinotemp setup, since I've got 3 humi's full and don't want to get another box to monitor. But since my bday is in November, I'll probably have taken care of it already... Does that mean I need to make a new list?


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm expecting a cab of Por Larranaga PC on boxing day


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

My wish list for my wife:

1. A card that says she loves me and doesn't have a problem with my cigar smoking.

She's actually not too bad, but doesn't like the smell or the cost and won't let me forget it. Although, she did suggest I should order a humidor and some cigars for my father-in-law for Christmas, so maybe she's coming around a little bit.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anything A. Fuente....I'm not picky:smoke:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

10 mins in Shuckins Stash with a "if you can grab it and stash it it's yours!" gift card!!! :mischief:

I would love to have a new non-plastic cutter!
Would love to try some Tat Nobels, Pepin My Fathers, Diesel Unlimited, Man-O-War Ruinations, CAO Sopranos. Oh yeah, and bring home the troops!!!!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

d_day said:


> Realistic list:
> 1 Box WOAM
> 1 Box HL candela
> 1 Box Artuto Fuente Seleccion Privada #1 candela
> ...


Got the box of WOAM, so scratch that.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Palio Cutter
Box of Nub 460 Maduro
300ct Humidor
Good torch lighter

Those are really the only things I 'want' this year that pertain to cigars. I seriously doubt I will get any of them, but that's why they call it a 'wishlist' right?


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

Padron 80th 

WOAM

MC #2

Just hoping for a couple of singles. Boxes will come later.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Boxes:

Joya de Nicaragua Antaño 1970
La Flor Dominicana Maceo
Perdomo Patriarch Churchill Maddie

Unrealistic: Box of '06 Siglo VI

Fivers:

Power Ranger
Dirty Rat
Partagas Spanish Rosado
Oliva Master Blends 3
Anything Siglo CC from '06

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> his is pretty much wash for me, as anything cigar related brings screms o' horror from the zombie women that clean up after me


Yet another example of why it's not a good idea to post after I've taken my night-night meds...


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Same as last year. All I want to Christmas is a Box of Boris. Don't know if this will ever happen but pretty much the only thing on my wish list.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Behike
New Xikar V-cutter
Beads for my other cooler
Montecristo Especial #1
and some Trinidads as I here they are nice as well.

As to what my wife will really get me- NOTHING cigar related. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I would really like some spanish cedar lumber for my humidor project

I'm probably good on cigars for the winter mostly because I'm out of space for more. I would like some more VSGs and Mi Dominicanas though


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

couple of cc since it's been ages since I've had one or any.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm mine is pretty simple

1.) My Father Le Bijou petite Robusto (box)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd like to get a few more than my first list.
Camacho Diplomas
Alec Bradley Overture, Harvest 1997
Oliva V Maduros
Illusione HL Maduro
El Bigote Habano 
DPG Blue Firecrackers
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB 
Padron 3000
RP Rosado, Honduran Classic, Patel Bros Next Gen

Trying to keep it simple this year. I'd be happy to get one or none from the Missus/family. As long as I have my and my fiance's health, I will be happy this holiday.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> From my daughter, a box of Nub Habano's.
> From my wife, a box of San Cristobal Maestro's.
> *From a higher authority, the arthritis in my left leg to leave so I can walk again.*


I'm receiving an early Christmas wish this year. The injections I've been doing now for quite some time for the wicked arthritis in my leg are working! All of a sudden, within the past 4-5 days. I can now walk again!!!!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> I'm receiving an early Christmas wish this year. The injections I've been doing now for quite some time for the wicked arthritis in my leg are working! All of a sudden, within the past 4-5 days. I can now walk again!!!!


that's great news friend! I am glad to hear it


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> I'm receiving an early Christmas wish this year. The injections I've been doing now for quite some time for the wicked arthritis in my leg are working! All of a sudden, within the past 4-5 days. I can now walk again!!!!


That's great news!!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately none of my friends and family are too keen to my cigar habit. But with that said, I plan on buying myself a few Christmas gifts!

1 x Comacho Liberty Coffin
1 x Torch Lighter (Open to suggestions!)


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Partagas Lusitanias.

Dying to get that stick.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm... thought I had posted in here. Either way, this is what I will ask Santa (The Lady) for, knowing that I will get underwear instead. Completely serious on that one... lol

1. CAO Cameroon Belicoso's
2. Brick House's (sooo yummy)
3. At least one CAO Soprano's to try
4. Any other crazy amazing cigar that I haven't had yet. Just something to expand my still limited horizons.
5. Group of super hot woman to rub feet, light my cigar, rub my shoulders and pour my drinks while I smoke... wait sorry, realistic list... lol


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

What a good idea.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

1. Fine Fuente (Opus, Anejo, GoF, Don Carlos) is always a good thing.
2. Need a decent quality lighter.
3. Not exactly cigars, but I enjoy fine rum, , bourbon, scotch, and brandy with a smoke. I'd love to put my hands on a Dark Lord Imperial Stout but have never seen one.
4. 200 boxes of Cohiba Siglo VI. Had my first one of these last week and it was GOOOOD. I will always want some of those around. Pretty much anything from down south would be nice.
5. Never tried a pipe, might be willing to give it a shot.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> I'd love to put my hands on a Dark Lord Imperial Stout but have never seen one.


I've got two aging at home right now waiting for me. If I was there, I'd send one over to you. Both white wax though. Such an amazing drink almost as good of a wish as #5 on my list... lol.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Partagas Lusitanias.
> 
> Dying to get that stick.


Bought a box to celebrate the birth of my son and smoke, once per year. The first one was 3 weeks off the truck and was REALLY good.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Fuente Anejos or Oliva V's. Robusto format hopefully. I'm only posting here because Santa asked me to. LOL. :lol:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

d_day said:


> Realistic list:
> 1 Box HL candela
> 1 Box Artuto Fuente Seleccion Privada #1 candela
> 1 box Bolivar Gold Medals
> ...


Holy updates Batman!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

My list consists of:
AF Anejo, especially Shark
Opus X, especially Lost City
God of Fire
Limited Tatuaje (Frank, Boris, Drac, Face etc...)
Viaje Skull and Bones and Satori
Liga Privada Flying Pig
My Father Ltd. Edition 
Camacho Liberty (Any year)
Any "southern"cigar
and the Work of Art Sampler. 
My wife knows nothing about cigars so I don't think she'll get me anything, but hopefully won't mind if I pick something up.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My Christmas List...

Tat Eastie
OpusX with a Maduro wrapper
Cuban Dunhil
Cuban Davidoff
Anejos
Hanava Club Barrel Proof 

Out of that list I have only had the Anejos - but they are so good I always need more!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

There's so much I haven't tried that I hardly know what to ask for. But I'll try. I've heard much good about these:

Fuente GoF
Fuente Anejo
Tat Drac
Most things Cuban. 
And Scotch! I really enjoy my Macallan, but have heard of so many other good Scotches on the forums!

And Santa, please, some magic fairy dust that will make the wife more accepting of this wonderful hobby.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a similar thread someone else started. But if my secret santa found my posts in both, thisbone would be better to go off of...  as there is now a link to this on in the secret santa thread.

First off,, a nice scotch and a hand full of cubans would be a great combo, I don't know much about scotch. But if you go that route I would like to try somethng new, basically nothing johnny walker, though I do like it. Also in another thread someone said blended is not good, I don't know if its true but just im case... anything that's not blended i guess would he better. But you be the judge 

I will split my cigar list up into two categories. Non cuban and cuban. Some will he high priced smokes. And or hard to find. Some will not. I find it hard to smoke a cigar when there is only one of it, that being said 3-5 of one or two cigars is better then 1 of each of 5-10 cigars. Its easier to smoke a cigar when I have a couple more in the humi.. the behike can be the exeption though. Lol.

CC:
behike
Cohiba maduro (any of the three)
cohiba siglo VI
Cohiba siglo II
cohiba robusto
any other cohiba really
BBF
Uppmann magnum
Anything in a tube
Punch petite coronations
Rass
Party shorts
party mille fluer
plpc
any cc will do fine, love that twang. Even some johnny-o's

NC:
anything in a coffin
My father (the one in the coffin)
my father le bejiu 1922
comacho liberty (any is great but if you can get your hands on a 2007...)
Opus x (any bit if its in a coffin even better)
aniejo
Between the lines barbor pole (I let it slip by me once, I still regret it)
padron 1926 any
padron 64
camacho triple maduro
god of fire (in a tube is even better)
liga prevada flying pig

Here are some of the other NC's I like just in case:
Camacho slr
Brickhouse
Any nub
Cain F
oliva serie g (maduro or nature either one)
cao brazilia
Cao italia
cao america barbor pole
cao soprano
Hoyo de monterey excalibur
diesel unholy cocktail
Diesel shorty
Rocky petal vintage 1990 (box press)
RP patel bros





I am very easy to please and will he happy with anything. Thisblist is more of a guideline really. Just so oh know what I like if you have a hard time finding something. If its not on this list its 100% completely fine, it's sapose to be a surprise after all. So of you have something in ins that's not on the list go for it!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> My list consists of:
> AF Anejo, especially Shark
> Opus X, especially Lost City
> God of Fire
> ...


just email her links to pages where she can purchase said cigars.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Athion said:


> Ok, so if your "realistically" list has like 200 things on it, does it become "Unrealistic"? LOL
> 
> Seriously though...
> 
> ...


Wow, what a difference a month makes 

Got the Vino, got some decent stuff in it... and the lists have changed...

I almost feel sorry for my wife, trying to keep up 

Lets see, Ive tried the Mi Amor now, and want a box.

Ok, I guess the original list was vague enough LOL


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is a box of Joya de Nicaragua Serie C. Oh and peace on Earth. :ss


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Gibson_es took the words right out of my mouth. Incredible taste my good man.
This is exactly the type of stuff I would be happy with (obviously).
But anything would really make me happy, it's the thought that counts!!!!



gibson_es said:


> There is a similar thread someone else started. But if my secret santa found my posts in both, thisbone would be better to go off of...  as there is now a link to this on in the secret santa thread.
> 
> First off,, a nice scotch and a hand full of cubans would be a great combo, I don't know much about scotch. But if you go that route I would like to try somethng new, basically nothing johnny walker, though I do like it. Also in another thread someone said blended is not good, I don't know if its true but just im case... anything that's not blended i guess would he better. But you be the judge
> 
> ...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

any cigars! Never can have enough.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Padron anniverserio


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I will keep it simple.......

1. Fuente Opus X or Anejo (Would love a #77 Shark)

2. Anything in the CC world aged.

3. Single Malt Scotch 15 yrs aged and up.

4. Ashton VSG Enchantments

5. Xikar torch lighter

6. Any kind of cigar ashtray.

7. Padron 80th Anniversary 

8. Anything that is rare or interesting.

9. No clothes

10. A winning lottery ticket worth six figures!!!!

I will appreciate anything that I get Santa cause Im not picky!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Probably won't happen, but some of the Oliva Serie G's would be SWEEEET! I'll probably end up getting clothing, which is cool too. Spending time with the family is what makes me happy. I rarely get to see my father since he lives half way across the country.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Padron anniverserio


Which one(s)?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

JGD said:


> My Christmas List...
> 
> Tat Eastie
> OpusX with a Maduro wrapper
> ...


I didn't realize this was involved with the Secret Santa, so I will make mine more reasonable...

I primarily smoke Cubans, so any CCs will be thoroughly enjoyed. 
Besides CCs I love the higher end Fuentes and Tats, as well as the vast majority of Tatuajes.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

It is not. Not really, at least. But...if someone from there were to take a look at this and see that their target made a list, it might point them in a direction. Or not.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Barber poles
Any tAt
Any coffin
WOAM
God of fire
Any opus x
Any CC
CAO Soprano
Ave Maria
Cuban crafters cutter
Cigar punch to replace my plastic one
Regional microbrews


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I started this little hobby just in time to try to convince family and friends to contribute to my delinquency with gifts, lol. Also conveniently when I should be conserving my money for the holidays rather than spending at CI.
> 
> This is the stuff currently on my wish list:
> -5 pk RYJ 1875 Bully
> ...


So, since I posted this list, I've picked up most of these myself, LOL.

Still looking for a good double blade cutter (and a punch). As for sticks:
Tats (especially Monsters)
Illusiones
Fuente stuff (Opus, Anejo, GOF, Hemmingway, WOAM, Chateau Sungrown)
Diesel UCs & Shortys
Oliva V
LPs
Padrons (X000 series, Annis)
My Father
CAO (never tried Brazilia, Italia, Mx2, Soprano)
Barber poles (never had one)
NUB (Habano & Maduro big ring)
RP (Decade, Vintage 90, Edge Lite, OWR, Sungrown)
Ashton VSG
ISOM (never had one)


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Padron 45th
Ashton VSG
Any Tat Limited Release (Tenderloin, Monster series, Barclay Rex, etc)
Tat Petit cazadore reserva 
Opus X Power Ranger
Trinidad Robustos T
Party Shorts
Bolivar PC
HdM Epi#2
Behike
Siglo VI
JL#2


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like Santa to bring me some CCs for sure

And a box of Mi Dominicana Lanceros. I have a thing for lanceros lately for some reason

Other than that, just some interesting smokes that you don't normally find on CI/Cbid


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bigtotoro said:


> Which one(s)?


 Should have typed: PADRON 1964 ANNIVERSARY SERIES but big fingers on small phone keys led to abbreviated (& incorrect) spelling. But since you ask - the Principe, Exclusivo or Corona would be my size of choice.


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

I am in need of a good quality multi-flame torch lighter (preferably with a punch in it)

I also am a big fan of bourbon (have a 3L bottle of Jim Beam so dont need any of that) and am up to trying anything someone would like me to try

I havent had much opportunity to try CC's


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

My cigar budget got robbed for the sake of paying bills and cash is still tight so my wish list is fairly modest, I think.

Realistic
One Opus X
Five pack of anything Arturo Fuente
A bundle of those Petite Coronas that lgomez has up
Five pack of La Caridad del Cobre cigars

Unrealistic
Bundle of Johnny-O shorts
Box of Arturo Fuente Petit Coronas
Box of San Cristobal El Principes
Five pack of the CCs my wife knows I like (Her buying them for me is unrealistic, not necessarily the price)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow. What a list I put... let me make it simpler. Lol. For future reference don't start drinking in the A.M. and then post a wishlist on puff. Lol.

A nice unblended scotch and some cc's would be awesome... and/or
Xikar xi3 cutter in black (not the xi2)
CAO cubist ashtray (love this one)
wolf v cutter (the only v cutter worth having)

My old list was not inaccurate. Its a great list... but way too long. Lol. Too confusing. Lol



gibson_es said:


> There is a similar thread someone else started. But if my secret santa found my posts in both, thisbone would be better to go off of...  as there is now a link to this on in the secret santa thread.
> 
> First off,, a nice scotch and a hand full of cubans would be a great combo, I don't know much about scotch. But if you go that route I would like to try somethng new, basically nothing johnny walker, though I do like it. Also in another thread someone said blended is not good, I don't know if its true but just im case... anything that's not blended i guess would he better. But you be the judge
> 
> ...


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Santa I need a New ATV, new Kitchen.... Oh wait........:idea:




I'm just getting into CC's so any kind would be cool(but Vegas Robaina is yummy)
Anything from Padron
Anything from Olivia
Anything from Alec Bradley
A Sultan!

I'm not very picky as long as it's not in a connecticut wrapper or has the name Rocky Patel on it.

Merry Christmas to all you BOTL & SOTL out there!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

This is going to be my official "secret santa" list​
Overall, I'd be happy with anything I get. I am greatful for my family, friends, & BOTLs. They are the ones who make me happy and get me along through the day. I am always greatful for anything that is given to me out of the goodness of one's heart.

Since I am trying a pipe more and more, I am going to add somethings to my wishlist and expand a few other areas:

*Pipes*
Pipe Cleaners
Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman (bent or straight)
Mac Baren HONEY & CHOCOLATE 
Mac Baren ROLL CAKE 
Peterson Holiday Blend (any year)
Peterson CONNOISSEUR'S CHOICE 
Samuel Gawith CHOCOLATE FLAKE 
Samuel Gawith SQUADRON LEADER 
CAO Moontrance 
Middleton's Apple Tobacco
Gawith & Hogarth Bob's Chocolate Flake 
Seems like I have more Aromatics, but like the nons just as much, if not more. Just need to try more. Anything that you (pipe smoker) enjoy, I'm willing to try.

*Cigars*
Diesel UC, Unlimited
Arturo Fuente OpusX Lost City Lancero, Love Affair,
Angelenos by Fuente 
_Any _Lancero, Culebra
Nica Libre
5 Vegas Relic
Camacho Diplomas
Alec Bradley Overture, Harvest 1997, Tempus Maduro
Oliva V Maduros
Illusione HL *Maduro*
Honduras Caribbean: El Bigote Habano, Carmelo Red, Maduro
DPG Blue Firecrackers
La Gloria Cubana Serie N 
La Gloria Cubana Artesanos de Obelisco
Arnaldo Gonzalez's 90 Miles
La Aurora Leoninos
Padron 3000
RP Rosado, Honduran Classic, Patel Bros Next Gen
A. Fernandez Sumatra
EP Carrillo Short Run
"Value line" or unbranded Honduran smokes

*Accessories*
Pound of 65% beads.
262 or Room 101 or any other "cool" cigar T-shirt; Medium Sized.
Maybe a nice Xikar cutter. Possibly a X8 carbon fiber or the scissors. (those are a little far fetched though)
"inexpensive" cigar scissors

*Booze that I like:*
I _love _ any Crown Royal (Black, Regular, Cask No16, Reserve, XR)
Port, have had one or two and were good, need to get used them a little more though.
Tequilla. The better it is, the better I like it. I drink Patron Silver the most though.
I'm up for anything to try. Im more a whiskey and Tequilla drinker though.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> This is going to be my official "secret santa" list​


I really like the way you put that... I'm going to make one on here and give it to the wife too. We shall see...Here's mine...
*CIGARS*
Any special Tatuaje Cigars
Any Viaje, especially Skull and Bones or Satori
Any Opus or Casa Fuente
Work of Art BTL or WOAM
Man O War Armada
Ave Maria
San Miguel
San Lotano
Any Liga Privada
Any Illusione
Any Diesel Cigar
Any Padron Cigar
Any Oliva V or Master Blend
Any Pepin Cigar
Any CC
RP 90, 92, Patel Bros. or 1961
Flor De Oliva Bundle
La Gloria Cubana
Any Culebra

*Accessories*
100+ct Humidor
Wolf V Cutter
Xikar x8

*Alcohol*
Maker's Mark is my drink of choice. I have been wanting to try the new Maker's 46 but can't find it anywhere near me. I also am a fan of single malts. I've never tried a Port but have heard many good things so maybe I'll get one of those too.

In NO way do I expect my Secret Santa to get me anything on here, but I hope this list at least makes it a little bit easier for them to get me something.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Realistic list:
1 Box HL candela
1 box Bolivar Gold Medals
5 pk Opus X double corona
5 pk Skull & Bones
AF Sand Shark
Tat Pork Tenderloin
Opus X Black Orchid
AF Gran AniverXario natural

updated yet again.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

A nice V-notch cutter
Any Opus X
Any Tat
Fuente Anejos
Oliva V's
Any combanation of the above will work

A box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor
Do away with the embargo please Santa in my life time.
Oh and world peace.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

d_day said:


> Realistic list:
> 1 Box HL candela
> 1 box Bolivar Gold Medals
> 5 pk Opus X double corona
> ...


Santa would like a sand shark as well if you know where to find them.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Secret Santa said:


> Santa would like a sand shark as well if you know where to find them.


 I only know one person that's ever had or seen one, and it ain't me!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Subscribed. I love reading everyone's wish lists!

I'm not asking the family for anything cigar-related for Christmas.

As far as my secret Santa, if you're reading this....

If you're a pipe guy, pick me a nice tobacco that you like (I'm brand new to the pipe, so I really don't know what's good and what isn't). I like aro's and non's. I would also like a pipe lighter...I like these - Vector Lighters I prefer silver/chrome finishes over gold/brass.

Cigars - Hmmmm..... Camacho Triple Maduros are one of my favorites. They're a bit pricey, so I don't buy them very often. A couple of those would be a nice treat. I have a nice Xikar cutter, but I've been wanting a Palio (I like the black, or the burlwood). There's nothing else I can think of to ask for. I seem to gravitate towards darker wrappers, and I prefer fuller bodied cigars to milder ones. Other than that, I'm super easy to please, and would enjoy anything Santa feels like sending!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

My wish list would not be cigars or the like but would be something I've wish for several times in the past. That is my wife's health be restored back to normal. We both are having issues and your health at our age is priceless. I would give everything I own for this to be a reality.

Of coarse after this wish is fulfilled then I could wish for something for me.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Santa,

I would like to submit my list.

CC's: 
Cohiba - Siglo, Esplendidos
RyJ - Any
Montecriso - No#2

NC's:
Anejo - Shark
Padron 1926 - Any

Other:
cigar carrying case

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> My wish list would not be cigars or the like but would be something I've wish for several times in the past. That is my wife's health be restored back to normal. We both are having issues and your health at our age is priceless. I would give everything I own for this to be a reality.
> 
> Of coarse after this wish is fulfilled then I could wish for something for me.


Santa,

I second this, so please take back my previous wish except the part about our troops and combine mine with Tobacmon's. Thank you.

tru_rocknrollaray2:


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

My wish list would be:
5er of Viaje Holiday
5er of Illusion hl maduro
box of Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva
box of La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor

and my wife to more fully recover from her back surgery last year.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I appreciate your thoughts Nathan. Things happen and we deal with it the best way we know how. Family is all we have and this is my extended family that deals with everyday life one day at a time.

*Thanks Brother!*



tru_rocknrolla said:


> Santa,
> 
> I second this, so please take back my previous wish except the part about our troops and combine mine with Tobacmon's. Thank you.
> 
> tru_rocknrollaray2:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

My wishlist on my profile is pretty accurate but,

My Father Le Bijou
My Father
Power Ranger 5 pack
Work of Art (Sampler Pack)
Anejo Sampler


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty much anything on my want list
Opus-x
Anejos
Entubar
God of fire
Padron 1964
Vsg
Casa Fernendez Arseneo
Cueste Rey Stanfords Cameroon Reserve Churchill
WoaM
Any Diamond Crown
Rocky Patel Autumn collection
Oliva V torpedos and Maduros


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

The family won't get me any cigar stuff, but my secret santa might!

As far as cigars go, I am pretty set as far as NC's go. As far as CC's well that's a different story, I would like to get, but don't expect:

Boli PC, RC
VR Famosa's
Party Lusi's
Cohiba Robusto's

The list could go on and on but you get my point!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay here is my list, it's going to be small as I am fairly new into the Cigar world and I am ALWAYS happy with any gift of cigars or cigar related!

Opus X (I've been eyeing them and waiting for my budget to agree)
Any CAO brand
Diesel Unholy
Ashton
Any Maduro wrappers

I need a cigar cutter as my cheap one has had better days

Again I don't really know what to ask for in regards to cigars as I love just trying new things.

As far as alcohol goes I have never had a Burbon or Whiskey (strange I know) so if there are any good brands that you fellow BOTL's like I am always up for trying something new.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

As for my wishlist, I have two parts to it. Please send me one HTF/Rare cigar and to complete my wish, please send as many good quality cigars as you can or a paypoo donation to Cigars for Troops. Thanks.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Anything will be fine *-If it's a list you want the below are a few I would enjoy.

My Father Le Bijou
Illusion Epernay
Ashton VSG / ESG
Padron 1926
Tat's
God of Fire
Camacho Liberty-07, 08

*cc's*

Boli PC, RC
Party 
Rass
Hoyo de Monterey Epi's
Upmann's
Cohiba Esplendidos 
Cohiba Siglo VI 
Cohiba Behike


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:bump: for the Christmas wishes.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

JGD said:


> I didn't realize this was involved with the Secret Santa, so I will make mine more reasonable...
> 
> I primarily smoke Cubans, so any CCs will be thoroughly enjoyed.
> Besides CCs I love the higher end Fuentes and Tats, as well as the vast majority of Tatuajes.


Let me fix this...

Unrealistic: 
Cuban Davidoff
Cuban Dunhill
OpusX Maduro
LE Cohibas
Tatuaje East Coast

Realistic:
Any CCs
High-end Fuentes
High-end Padrons 
Limited Tats (except for Dracs and The Face).

Booze:
High-end Rum (or Cuban Rum)
Irish Whiskey
Bourbon

Accessories:
V-Cutter

Of course the above is just a guide. Anything sent will be enjoyed and appreciated!!!!!

Happy Holidays Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems I forgotbpipe related stuff. Hope o don't seem like an ass posting again, just wanna make it easier on my santa.

Been really wanting:
peterson xl11 p-lip
savinelli churchwarden 601 or 601z
Xikar pipline pipe lighter in black

Some of my favorite baccy is:
Boswells christmas cookie
Best of show
Holiday spirit 2009
stonehaven
frog morton OTT

Been wanting to try:
m.o. larson. 1864 (this number may be wrong. But you can figure it out)
Orlik golden sliced
Christmas cheer 2010
arcadia
peterson 3 p's

I also like things very sweet and flavorful

And again. This is just a guide line.



gibson_es said:


> There is a similar thread someone else started. But if my secret santa found my posts in both, thisbone would be better to go off of...  as there is now a link to this on in the secret santa thread.
> 
> First off,, a nice scotch and a hand full of cubans would be a great combo, I don't know much about scotch. But if you go that route I would like to try somethng new, basically nothing johnny walker, though I do like it. Also in another thread someone said blended is not good, I don't know if its true but just im case... anything that's not blended i guess would he better. But you be the judge
> 
> ...





gibson_es said:


> Wow. What a list I put... let me make it simpler. Lol. For future reference don't start drinking in the A.M. and then post a wishlist on puff. Lol.
> 
> A nice unblended scotch and some cc's would be awesome... and/or
> Xikar xi3 cutter in black (not the xi2)
> ...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Any CC, Never had one yet but will find a way to get one!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great time of the year. Thought I would throw up my Christmas (Wishlist) to hopefully make it easier for my Secret Santa. Hopefully my kid makes a list soon so I can go Christmas shopping for him!

Cohiba I, II, III, IV, V, or VI
Romeo Y Julieta Prince of Wales
2009 H Upmann Mag EL
H Upmann Mag 48 or 50
Any RE's or LE's
Any Vintage Cubans
Your favorite Habano
RASS
Trinidad (Any - never had one)

Padrón Reserve No. 45 Maduro
Padrón Serie 1926
Padrón 1964 Anniversary Series
262 Paradigm
Liga Privada
God of Fire (Any)
Opus X (Any)
Man O War Virtue


Havana Rum (I never had any, but would like a nice bottle)
Cohiba ashtray (Or any will do)
Ronson Lighters
Heartfelt Beads (Standard size tubes 65 or 70% RH)

This is just a list off the top of my head. Will think over this today and expand.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes and cuban rum... ad that to my list. Lol


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

If it is not too late for my Secret Santa I would like to remove alcohol from my list.

I've recently stopped drinking so it would not be put to use. Cigars only for me! Thanks!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> My list consists of:
> AF Anejo, especially Shark
> Opus X, especially Lost City
> God of Fire
> ...


This is awfully high end so I wanted to revise in case it helps my Secret Santa at all...The gars listed above are pretty much my major wishes, I do not expect them.

I enjoy any Tatuaje, Oliva (especially V), Liga Privada, Padron and CAO Brazilia, Italia, and America, Diesel Shorties, RP 1990 and 1992, as well as any Man O' Wars. Also included are AF Hemingways, LFD, NUB, and Cain.

As far as alcohol goes... My main drink is Maker's Mark. With that said. I'm up to try any bourbon. I also enjoy scotch. I have only tried a few, but have an open mind with those as well.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'll keep mine pretty simple.

LADC EE 
My father
Anything else that has similar profiles to those
Anejos
Any cc

My favorite sizes have been belicosos lately


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Dear Stealthy Claus,

I have been a really, really, really average boy this year, so I hope you'll notice the improvement over years past. Obviously this will be hard, because no one on this board ever heard of me before June of this year. Nevertheless, take my word for it, I've been really average.

My wish list is pretty general - anything Arturo Fuente is great. I like everything I've tried, and I want to try everything I haven't tried, so you can't go wrong with Fuente. Same with Padron.

More generally, cigar-wise, I usually prefer maduros and oscuros, although a good Sumatra (like the Los Blancos) is also a go-to. The exception is the Short Story - a natural I really enjoy.

I'm always happy to try anything from the forbidden land as well.

Alkyhall-wise I am not really choosy. Any decent wine - red or white - is a real treat for me. By decent I mean that I almost always spend less than ten dollars for a bottle. I have found that the Bevmo ratings usually coincide with my taste preferences.

I enjoy tawny port as well.

Hopefully this list gives you some ideas, and if not, just send me something you enjoy and I'm sure I will enjoy it as well.

Thanks!


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

DustinFuente said:


> well mine would be:
> Any Opus X
> Montecristo #2
> Cohiba Siglo II
> ...


time to update. Anything is welcomed!:

Any Arturo Fuente Premiums NC
Any Opus X NC
Any Anejo NC
Montecristo #2 CC
Cohiba Behike CC
Cohiba Siglo II CC
Any Bolivar CC
Any Tatuaje NC
My Father NC
Lotus Lighter
Palio Cutter

Hopefully my Secret Santa see's this haha.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

My Wishlist:
-Fuente Lanceros
-Weird Opus Sizes
-Cuban Lanceros
-Behike
-EL/RE
-Oliva MB 1/2
-Palío Cutter, where the hell did mine go?

CCs, Lanceros, limited stuff, all makes he happy as well.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks kid for the wish list. I appreciate it.

My wishlist:
V-Cutter
CCs, Limiteds, High Ends, Etc.

Anything will work. I just like cigars. :banana:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

i guess we know who one person has haha


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

DustinFuente said:


> i guess we know who one person has haha


No no. My kid posted a wish, but I wasn't saying anything about who it was. Just saying thanks to someone in the thread. :bounce:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

haha ok


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Realistic list
Xicar Cutter
5er of Diamond Crown Maduros
5er of Cuesta - Rey Maduros
5er of Monte Christo Church hills
5er of AF Anejo's
Good triple flame torch

Not so realistic
Box of Anejos's
100 to 150 count Ed Waxing Moon Humidor


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Any Opus
Any higher end Tatuajes
Any Padron 1926 maduros
Any Padron Family Reserve maduros
Any Illusione
Flying Pigs in the 9 or T52 blend
Dirty Rats
Any CC Bolivars, Trinidads, Cohibas


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Of course the below is just a guide. Anything sent will be enjoyed and appreciated!!!!!

Cigars:
Any CC
Any Fuentes 
Any Padron

Acc:
Triple Jet Lighter
Xikar Cutter

Unrealistic: Box Sopranos w/ "Tony Soprano"

Merry Christmas and thank you Secret Santa :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Santa I'd like
Special Release Tatuaje & Viaje 
T52 Pig
Padron 44th, 46th


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Box of Cain Habanos
Box of Olivia Serie V
Xikar Cutter
Nice touch lighter 
New Humidor
Bottle of Single Barrel Jack (this is my preferred drink when I smoke)


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Any nice CC. I have never tried one (other than a Cohiba Siglo at a duty free humidor - which was not good)


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

LPs, Tats, Oliva V Maddies, CCs, Padron Maddies, higher end Camacho, higher end fuentes, higher end ashtons, Diesel Shorty/Unlimited. Smaller sticks (ring gauge and or length), anything new and exciting


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Any Tat, Fuente, CAO, illusion, padron and anything in a tubo. i received my original post of a table top lighter as a present for my B-day! maybe the wife is coming around!!! i mixed this list in with the shopping list this time! see what happens. wish she could score me some CC's!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dear Santa,
Here is my wishlist.

Any CC, Any AVO, Padron Anniversary, Opus X

Bottle of: Aberlour 10 yr scotch
Belvenie 12 yr doublewood scotch


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I think I mentioned Partagas Lusitanias.
The series D #4 I had years ago in Paris.... 

I am also interested in (a few singles or more, obviously):

Medina 1959 (Cuban Crafters) and/or Beck Cigars
JML 1902 (Luis Sanchez, La Tradicion Cubana)
HDM Excalibur #1 Maduro, Churchill.

Cigars that I am very curious about:

Oliveros 1927
Evelio
Monte #4

I need a GOOD lighter.... I hear Ronson is solid. I have been looking for it, but I cannot find it. They look like tanks and they seem to be cheap. A couple of those would be nice.
The lighter takes precedence actually. I have had it with buying expensive "cheap" lighters that don't work. I want a cheap "expensive" lighter instead. I have heard solid reviews about Ronson butane....


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I need a bigger humidor and more 60% beads. Please talk to the wife about getting this done, hehe.

BV


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Kinda forgot about the secret santa until I got my kid...:der:...It seems like a good thing to make some kinda list to help out a bolt so here we go...




Any Davidoff
Any Tatuaje 
Any Celubra style cigar
Any OLD Oliva (Red/Blue paper or cloth band, MB1, MB2)
Any Diamond Crown
Any fuente hemmingway natuaral
Any liga privada
Any opus
oliva mb3
macanudo grand cru
diesel UNLIMITED
Perdomo "Fresh-Rolled"
CAO Maduro
CAO Cameroon
Nestor Miranda 1989
Quintero
Ave Maria
Zino
Pinar P2000
A. Fernandez
Alec Bradley Prensado
Fuente Don Carlos
Fuente Work of Art
Padron 46 year
Viaje Red or DES

hope this helps...I do not have a pipe...any kinda cigar shaped hydrometer would be cool, booze, swag, what ever you think...just have fun with it - that is what it is all about!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd have to say my list would look something like...

Cutter, Good one (major need)
Cohibas
Anejos
God of Fire
Hemingways
Opus
Diamond Crown
My Father
any good Maduro, Cameroon or Habano Wrapped
Cohiba Pequenos
CAO Italia
Punch Cigars, first good cigar I ever had, haven't had any since  
Driod X
Vacation
SeXXXy Woman, preferably Brunette  

Oops that's more a fantasy list, not Christmas list.

Lol nah... I'm to nOOb, I'd be happy w/ any good cigars and a good cutter. None of which I'll be getting this year since I am too nOOb.  though I might be able to get myself a box of Heminways for Christmas and work my sis over to get me a cutter instead of the normal $50 amazon.com gift certificate.  not that it matters but just figured I'd share :bounce:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I have no wishlists. Mainly because I live with my son who is only 14 and can't shop for me, and who doesn't have money to shop for me anyway. lol


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

marked said:


> I have no wishlists. Mainly because I live with my son who is only 14 and can't shop for me, and who doesn't have money to shop for me anyway. lol


well geez dad, give your kid some money so he can buy you a cigar. er, well, maybe not a cigar hopefully but something @ least.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Sarge said:


> work my sis over to get me a cutter instead of the normal $50 amazon.com gift certificate.


They sell cutters on Amazon, too.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Final Update*

Pipes
Pipe Cleaners, Pipe "Knocker", nice pipe lighter
Boswell: christmas cookie, Boswell's Best, Pennsylvania Dutch Treat 
Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman (bent or straight) pipe
Mac Baren: HONEY & CHOCOLATE, ROLL CAKE, VA No1 
Peterson: Holiday Blend (any year), CONNOISSEUR'S CHOICE
Samuel Gawith CHOCOLATE FLAKE, SQUADRON LEADER, Christmas Mixture,
CAO Moontrance 
McClelland:Stoved Virginia, Old World Classic Cake, #100 Tropical,
Middleton's Apple Tobacco
Gawith & Hogarth Bob's Chocolate Flake 
Anything that you (pipe smoker) enjoy, I'm willing to try.
Liking the Virginia blends more and more now. Would like another inexpensive pipe to try more types of blends.

Cigars
Diesel: UC, Unlimited, Shorty
VSG: Corona Gorda, Tres Mystique
My Father Le Bijio 
262 Paradigm, Ideology
Arturo Fuente: OpusX Lost City Lancero, Love Affair, any AF Maduro, WOAM, BTL
Angelenos by Fuente 
Any Lancero, Culebra
Nica Libre
5 Vegas: A, AAA, Relic
601: any 
Camacho: Diplomas, Select, SLR Maduro, 
_Any _CC
Alec Bradley: Overture, Harvest 1997,Alec Bradley Harvest Selection Habano, Tempus Maduro, Family Blend D3, SCR
Oliva V Maduros, Lancero, Double Robusto
Illusione HL Maduro, Cruzado
Honduras Caribbean: El Bigote Habano, Carmelo Red, Maduro
DPG Blue Firecrackers
La Gloria Cubana: Serie N,Artesanos de Obelisco
Arnaldo Gonzalez's 90 Miles
La Aurora Leoninos
Padron: maddy - any, 26th Maduro
RP Rosado, Honduran Classic, Patel Bros Next Gen, 15th Anni
A. Fernandez Sumatra or "regular" line
EP Carrillo Short Run
"Value line" or unbranded Honduran smokes
Tat: any LE, Cojuno 2003,
AVO Heritage Short robusto
Brickhouse

Accessories
Pound of 65% beads.
262 or Room 101 or any other "cool" cigar T-shirt; Medium Sized.
Maybe a nice Xikar cutter. Possibly a X8 carbon fiber or the scissors. (those are a little far fetched though)
"inexpensive" cigar scissors

Booze that I like:
I love any Crown Royal (Black, Regular, Cask No16, Reserve, XR)
Port, have had one or two and were good, need to get used them a little more though.
Tequilla. The better it is, the better I like it. I drink Patron Silver the most though.
I'm up for anything to try. Im more a whiskey and Tequilla drinker though.

That pretty much sums it up. not too particular what Santa brings me. I am happy and appreciative of anything he puts in my chimeny.... er, _mailbox_


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I think my original wish list may have been a little to short & specific. I'm sure I'd be happy with pretty much anything. And trying new things is always nice. That being said my preferences lie towards the medium - full range. Some of my other, less realistic wishes include
Tat limited releases before the face 
Skull&bones
BBF

Also loving Epernays and would like to try man o wars or ruinations.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *Final Update*
> 
> Pipes
> Pipe Cleaners, Pipe "Knocker", nice pipe lighter
> ...


That looks more like a store inventory list than a wishlist. :lol:


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

My wishlist is very simple I would say. Here it is:
Liga Privada #9
Liga Privada T-52
My very first Islander


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

marked said:


> That looks more like a store inventory list than a wishlist. :lol:


Yeh.. it is a big selection....

I'm just not "picky". 
Those are a some i'm wanting to try or that I like.
I did a vast selection, so Santa doesn't feal like he _has_ to get me all high end stuff or LE's he can't find. Trying to get a broad selection of things.

But, if I get things not on my list, im not going to pitch a b!tch... Im greatful for anything thats ever given to me, regardless.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> But, if I get things not on my list, im not going to pitch a b!tch... Im greatful for anything thats ever given to me, regardless.


:amen: :smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

+1!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

+2... I feel that same way. I will be thrilled with whatever I get, just like I'm thrilled to be getting mine out this week!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> But, if I get things not on my list, im not going to pitch a b!tch... Im greatful for anything thats ever given to me, regardless.


This right here! Well put Shawn.

As for me, I'm not too picky. I'd love to get some barber pole cigars, most anything by AF, LFD, Comacho, or anything in the medium or medium/full range.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Alright... I really hate to post this. I'll be grateful with anything & whatever, but if it would help my Secret Santa pal... Here are my faves...

-Illusione
-LP 9's & 52's
-Opus X
-Anejo
-Fuente Magnum R's

I know some can be on the pricey side, so don't feel obligated to just these. I always enjoy surprises.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

fuente~fuente said:


> Alright... I really hate to post this. I'll be grateful with anything & whatever, but if it would help my Secret Santa pal...


I said that to people over and over last year, but many of them were adamant. Some folks here do not have the ability to, or do not feel confident enough to just creatively improvise. The presence of this thread, in which I encourage EVERY Secret Santa member to participate, is going to save me like 40 PMs.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto, Big S. It's all love. I got a 2004 Chardy from havanajohn last year that we are going to crack with Christmas dinner this year. Was that on my list? No. Was it something incredibly thoughtful that I will enjoy? Sure.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Gotta get the wife's o.k. to order a box of C.C.'s. That will be her gift to me. Now which brand?.....hmmmm...


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I'm really just thankful to be here and I would be happy with anything that my secret santa sends me, pipe, cigar, or anything-wise! arty:

As far as cigars go..my favorites include Arturo Fuentes, Liga Privada, Diesel, and pretty much anything maduro. 

I'm brand new to pipes, so any new tobaccos or anything is welcome!

Alcohol, I'm not legally permitted to drink...but not going to stop anyone. :r


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought I would expand my list for whoever my Santa is. My kids list is going to be pretty difficult to fulfill, lol.

Any Ashton, Diesel, Any DPG, Davidoff, CAO vision, Soprano, any cc, Paradigm 262, taboo, Tatuaje tubo's, drac, face, Padron 26/64 maddy, any Illusione. DCM, Camacho liberty, Liga Privada T-52, Anejo, GOF, opus's, any Fuente and Torano, El Rey D.M., La Gloria Cubana Serie R, Oliva V,Cain, Hoyo De Monterrey.

I usually smoke Rocky's, Padilla, 5 Vegas, etc..., so I'm down with whatever. I don't expect any of the ones above, and there are way too many cigars out there that I am yet to try, so I'm sure you can easily put together something that I will like.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

GregSS said:


> I would really like some spanish cedar lumber for my humidor project
> 
> I'm probably good on cigars for the winter mostly because I'm out of space for more. I would like some more VSGs and Mi Dominicanas though





GregSS said:


> I would like Santa to bring me some CCs for sure
> 
> And a box of Mi Dominicana Lanceros. I have a thing for lanceros lately for some reason
> 
> Other than that, just some interesting smokes that you don't normally find on CI/Cbid


I'm actually good on the cedar now and I made some more room for smokes

CCs are #1 on my list
VSGs and Mi Dominicanas are still a big hit for me
Dominican cigars in general are usually my favorite
Not a fan on RPs or Nubs
Don't smoke a pipe
Always looking for Lanceros and smokes you don't usually find on CI/Famous/Cbid

I'm good on lighters now, but I could really use a nice cutter.

:smoke:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been really enjoying the Fuente Hemingways, have yet to try the Masterpiece. Also Work of Art maduro and BTL. Some different sized Opus and maybe an Ashton ESG. I've become a Fuente whore!

And can't forget to add a nice bottle of J.W. Black...mmm.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

My wishlist would consist of the following, but I would be happy with anything. I am not a picky person and enjoy trying new cigars. 

Hard List:
Anything CC (I have yet to smoke one so I have no idea what to ask for)
Flying Pigs
Anejo Shark
Work of Art or Between the Lines
Padron Annv (1926, 1964, ect)
Viaje 
Illusion
Ashton ESG/VSG
Arturo Fuente products are always good

Easier List:
Any lancero
Diesel
Los Blancos Nine
Man O War Ruination
CAO Brazilian or Italia
5 Vegas Gold maduro
Oliva O or V
Rocky Patel Decade or Vintage 1990/1992
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte maduro
Cubao

Any good rum or Crown or Jack


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Dear Santa.........my wife sometimes tells me that I'm a very bad boy, but I really hope you aren't watching me at that point in time :spy:

as for a wishlist...as someone who is still exploring new cigars and enjoying trying new things, I'll list a a bunch I have yet to try but would like to..

anything from the ISOM
any of the Fuente line
Liga Privada
Oliva V
Ashton VSG
any LFD
any Padron product..have only had the Famous line


I'm sure there are many more, and I would be more than happy with anything the jolly fat man sends my way! Merry Christmas to everyone.....


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is my I wish I could get these list....

Any Padron Anni
Any Tat Monster Series
Diamond Crown Maximus
WOAM
LA GLORIA CUBANA ARTENSANOS DE TABAQUEROS 
Oliva V Maduro
Any Liberty Except 09
Johnny O 
Any Liga Privada



Now on to my doable wish list...
CAO La Traviata Maduro
Any JR ultimate Osucro or Maduro 
Diesel Unlimited
Any Full bodied Maduro
Any Full bodied Corojo
Any Barberpole
Mid range cutter
Ceramic Ashtray ( I got one from secret santa last year but broke it a couple weeks ago)
Anything else that anyone would like to get me.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

angryeaglesfan said:


> any Padron product..have only had the Famous line


Than you have had nothing Padron, yet. I envy you.

For the sake of clarity, let me update my list.

I will be happy and grateful for anything you decide to send.

I like high end Fuente, Cohiba CC, Partagas CC, Monte CC, Padron, and LP. I also like whisky, bourbon, rum, tequila, and wine.

I'd like to try VR.

I could use a new lighter and maybe a nicer ashtray.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Dear Santa, Iv'e been good this year. I would like....

Liga Privada 
Montecristo - Media Noche
My Father - Le Bijou 1922
RP - 1961

uhhhhh wha....:sad:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Alright... I really hate to post this. I'll be grateful with anything & whatever, but if it would help my Secret Santa pal...


I'm the same way. I posted a wish list earlier, but I only posted a couple of things that I might be interested in. I want my Santa to know that if he just gives me some stuff that he would like, I'll be happy with virtually anything.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ill update mine as well

Doubt its going to happen:
franks
boris
Drac
skull+bones
tat T110
opus

Wishlist:
Top of my list is CC's, ive only had a few and am looking to try some different things
fuente 858 maduros or 858 sungrown
LP T52's
Casa Magna
Illusione 88/mk
illusione epernay
any padron maduros #000 series, aniversary
oliva V

im a giant maduro fan so ill probably love any maduro i get


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll update my wishlist since I pretty much left the door wide open lol.

Ashton ESG and/or VSG
Padron Maduro
Nica Libre
Diesel UC and/or Unlimited
Any Opus
Camacho Triple Maduro
Anything by Litto Gomez
Any CC (I've never tried any)
Also never had Single Malt Scotch so I wouldn't mind giving that a try, no worries I'm 29 
Palio Cutter
Good lighter

I'm sure there's more but this is what I can think of off the top of my head. Keep in mind if I'm your kid and you don't have anything on my wishlist I will be very happy with anything I get. I'm willing to try smoking pipe but don't have one so if you're thinking of sending the tobacco keep that in mind


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

My Christmas wishlist is a bit short now that I filled a couple vacancies in it (just got a box of DES and a couple ultra rare CC singles), but here it is:

Viaje Holiday Blend
Palio (I lost mine, along with my first Xtend... never got around to replacing the cutter. I never even used it before it was lost in moving  )
Don Pepin Blue
Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial (I think that's what it's called)
Any CC
Any Davidoff (never had)
Illusione ?
Rare Tats, Viajes, Liga Privadas


I don't expect to purchase any of the stuff on the list for myself, so I'm not expecting any suprises, but this is a great place to put down my (cigar) thoughts for the holidays!

Merry Christmas all, Happy Holidays!

-Krishna


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> *Anything will be fine *-If it's a list you want the below are a few I would enjoy.
> 
> My Father Le Bijou
> Illusion Epernay
> ...


Wanted to add one of those Fragrance lamp's---Can't remember the name of them at the moment.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

I usually don't do Christmas lists. Makes my wife and kids crazy. But for the benefit of Santa, here's a couple things.

Any LG
Any Oliva
Any Opus
Nick's Sticks 

Most anything, as long as it's Maduro or Habano. I like the dark stuff!!

Accessories:
Table lighter
Decent cutter
Beads

Geez...I hope the other guy was wrong and Santa isn't really dead.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Wanted to add one of those Fragrance lamp's---Can't remember the name of them at the moment.


Lampe burger?

Add that to my list too. Lol

And also a xikar xi or xi3 cutter in black, or the camo grand forest palio cutter, I know heartfelt has them. Not sure about were else to get them.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> i want
> 
> opus x forbidden x
> a colubera(spelling is horrible, the 3 cigars twisted up)
> ...


update!!!. really really need a decent cigar ashtray!! and maduros. and hemmingways, and would really like my kid to put up a christmas list!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> update!!!. really really need a decent cigar ashtray!! and maduros. and hemmingways, and would really like my kid to put up a christmas list!!


+1 on the kid posting a wishlist... and an the ashtray, I would love to have the cao cubist. My ashtray is crap.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is my revised list
Still Any A. Fuente
Opus X (the one I have Is going into my secret santa package, first one I bought)
CC ANYTHING
LFD Salomon
Room 101 
77 Shark (maduro and natural)
#9 Flying pig 
Hammer and Sickle
Viaje (any)
Le Verite
Cruzado (any)
Epernay (any)
Nosotros (any)
Satori (any)
Any special release Tat. (except Face)
Ashton ESG
Skull and Bones

Anything that soemone thinks is a good smoke will also work. I'll drink any kind or alcohol but the only thing I know about wine is it comes in a bottle or box.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I realize my earlier wish list might be a bit light and very little help to my Santa. So, I'll add some specifics, but remember, I'm grateful for anything.

V-Cutter
Scissor Cutter
Punch Cutter
Cigar Spike
Nubber
4+ Finger Ashtray
Poker Chips
Playing Cards
Cigar Ads/Historical Stuff/Tobacciana 

CCs
Fuente High End
Tat High End/LE/Monster
Dark, Spice Filled Sticks
Small Winter Sized Sticks
DPG Sticks
New Sticks
Highly Rated Sticks
Boutique/Local Rolled Cigars I can't easily get (some of my favorites)
Taboo Stuff (taboocigars.com)

Or anything you'd enjoy. I'm really not picky. I promise.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Jazzmunkee said:


> My wishlist on my profile is pretty accurate but,
> 
> My Father Le Bijou
> My Father
> ...


And just to help Santa out here is the list from my profile. Some are harder to find then others, but I'm very grateful for anything. This is the best part of Christmas for me. SANTA ROCKS!!!:banana:

Favorite Brands 
Padron, Fuente, CAO Sopranos, Lot 23, Tats, barber poles for some reason 

Wish List 
-A desktop cigar Indian! 
-Any CC
-Any Fuente, BTL, Shark, Anejo, Opus
-WOAM, 858, Hemingway, 
Short Story(<--- I really wanna try one of those)
-Casa Magna
-Any Tatuaje
-Illusiones
-Tatuaje
-Padron 64, 26
-DP JJ, My Father, Le Bijou
-CAO Bratalia (not a misprint), CAO Sopranos, 
-Taboo twist
-Barber poles 
possiby CAO flavors in the robusto size.
possibly a beginner pipe and tobacco. (mild/ nice smelling stuff?)


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Basically trying to get the funds for everything again since I had to sell everything last year 

Hopefully I can afford by Christmas:

Another Xikar cutter
Small, cheap torch(suggestions?)
5pck of 5 Vegas classic torpedoes
5pck of Oliva V's
5pck Tatuaje La Riquezas
hopefully a 5pck of Man O' War Ruinations
Various random sticks just to try stuff out again 

and if Santa's really nice a new humidor and beads


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

· El Tiante 23
· La Flor Dominicana Cabinet Ligero Oscuro, Mysterio Oscuro & Double Ligero Maduro
· La Tradicion Cubana
· Liga Privada
· Litto Gomez Diez 
· New Havana House E.L.
· Purofina Vida del Fuego 
· Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary
· Sancti Spiritus
· San Lotano maduro & Habano
· Santiaga Cabana
· Tatuaje Boris
· Viaje


----------



## cummins2500hd (Jun 5, 2009)

cummins2500hd said:


> I am in need of a good quality multi-flame torch lighter (preferably with a punch in it)
> 
> I also am a big fan of bourbon (have a 3L bottle of Jim Beam so dont need any of that) and am up to trying anything someone would like me to try
> 
> I havent had much opportunity to try CC's


Most of what I smoke or have smoked is basic stuff that you can find in almost any cigar shop (Patels, CAO's, Oliva's etc...)

I havent had much opportunity to smoke the more "elite" brands or smokes.

In addition I do not have a real good quality cutter or v cutter either.

I do not really like giving a specific list as I like the surprise factor but have tried to give some guidelines or hints..........:spy:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Tat Monster line - Boris or Frank
Illusione - mk - or cg:4
Los Blancos #9
A Fuente Anjeo Shark
Liga Privada - Flying Pig - # 9 or # 52
CC - You name it ! Hook a brotha up!
Viaje - Skull and Bones
Diesel - Shorty or Unlimited 
Berger and Argenti - Entubar - cant find these any place
La Flora Dominica - Air Bender - "chisel"
MURCIELAGO ROBUSTO 
BrickHouse
use your imagination... 

And Thanks Santa theres some cookies and milk near the tree... 


Got lighters and ashtrays out the yang so I dont need those...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

This looks like it turned into a semi-Secret Santa thread. If so, sorry for crashing - I know, I know, I'm the new guy! It's still fun to see what other people are interested in, though.

Anyway, I have no B&M in a reasonable distance and I don't like buying $10+ sticks online without being able to touch & smell them first. Therefore, and mostly it's this board's fault for all the good reviews, I'd love to get any of the following: Tatuaje, Liga Privada, Illusione Epernay & of course genuine CCs. I know for a fact that my wife will be giving me some stuff for Christmas but it's all off of the monster & Joe's deals because those are the only two retailers she'll shop at. I still consider myself lucky though!

As a Christmas gift to myself, on top of the rest of my regulars that I've been buying, I ordered and am impatiently waiting on a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy. I can't wait to try them!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Wish List
> -A desktop cigar Indian!


*jaw drop*

What a great idea for a gift. I'd love to buy one for my friend who smokes, and wouldn't mind having one myself! Have you ever seen them online? Where should I start looking?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> *jaw drop*
> 
> What a great idea for a gift. I'd love to buy one for my friend who smokes, and wouldn't mind having one myself! Have you ever seen them online? Where should I start looking?


Looked up Indian cigar statue on E-Bay and found a few 
Cigar Indian Statue items - Get great deals on Art, Collectibles items on eBay.com!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Vicini said:


> Looked up Indian cigar statue on E-Bay and found a few
> Cigar Indian Statue items - Get great deals on Art, Collectibles items on eBay.com!


I almost put that one down myself. Been looking for one for months, ever since passing on one I saw in Wells, ME. If you google "cigar store indian", you will find some. Most are very large, but smaller, desktop styles are available. Very cool....


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to replace my tower of power humidor with a AV5000. For X-mas. The wife said Helllllll No !!!!!!!!!

This is what it look like

4000 count cigar display humidor AV 5000


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

The indian is pretty cool. I love the one at my local b&m. Its got to be 5' tall.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> *jaw drop*
> 
> What a great idea for a gift. I'd love to buy one for my friend who smokes, and wouldn't mind having one myself! Have you ever seen them online? Where should I start looking?


RE: Desktop Cigar Indian

Haha! Me and Eyesack put that on our wishlists last Christmas as kind of a contest to see who could find one first. Neither of us did. Surprisingly there are a ton of life sized ones but it's very hard to find one desktop size! Good luck, Let me know if you find one.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my wishlist: 
Love CC's but I know they are hard to get for some, so no biggies.
I will be happy with anything. Just love that fact that we can do this, makes the holidays that more AWESOME.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Being new to the forum, and have smoked for around two years now, I have still yet to get a taste of a CC. Although I lurk on forums, I have never really became a part of a community and thus have not experienced a true CC.

Other wish lists would include Ashton VSG's, RP Olde World Reserve, any Cohiba, or Monte Whites. These are all one's that I have been wanting to try, but never have gotten around to them. I love medium to full cigars, but I am limited on the amount to spend to smoke ratio (haha) I do have to say Santa came a little early and my parents gifted me a box of Serie V's, but Santa doesn't come for another couple weeks right?

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

It's Christmas the time for giving. If I receive then that is cool to... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Strick said:


> It's Christmas the time for giving. If I receive then that is cool to... Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukah and Happy Holidays to all.


Don't forget Festivus and Quanza. lol


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> Behike
> New Xikar V-cutter
> Beads for my other cooler
> Montecristo Especial #1
> ...


Well, I got myself some Kitty litter and that seems to be working for my other cooler. Of course I do not think my wife is going to get me any of the other items, maybe the cutter.

I think I am going to try and direct her to some Viaje or Padron, she should be a little better with those as she can get them from the local B&M.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Zfog said:


> Don't forget Festivus and Quanza. lol


Yeah...Could not think of them all...:smile:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday season so far! As for my secret santa, I hope this helps:

1. I've been looking for a better than plastic cigar cutter, yet I don't know a good one to get.
2. I love being surprised, so if I haven't tried it, I'll love it.
3. I've never really had anything CC other than a couple Shuckins sent me a long while back..I think they were a Fonseca and a Sancho P.
4. I love big bold cigars to the classic medium corojo taste. I'm not into milds, if I can't taste it, it's not worth it.
5. I love Tat Reservas...if there's a cigar out there with a similar taste profile, I"LL TAKE IT!!!
6. I love Scotch, Bourbon, Irish Whiskey, hearty Ales, and red wines with my stogies.
7. I have never had a Padron Anniversary, Opus X, Tat limited edition, Zino, Camacho Liberty, Anjeo, Dimond Crown, Davidoff, or similar high end premium stogie
8. I would love to try a Saprano CAO
9. I love metal music, star wars, fishing, playing guitar, and spending time with my lovely wife and two boys.

I hope this helps, and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

By my measure Festivus never ended last year - the head of the household was never pinned...

Great episode.

BV



Zfog said:


> Don't forget Festivus and Quanza. lol


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

My personal favorite is the "airing of grievances." Now that's what Festivus is all about!! :rockon:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Wanted to add one of those Fragrance lamp's---Can't remember the name of them at the moment.


Almost forgot about the Tat Especiales --what a great smoke they are!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Grrr. Search don't always work on the droid browser. Could someonebpost a link here to the aftermath thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

gibson_es said:


> Grrr. Search don't always work on the droid browser. *Could someonebpost a link here to the aftermath thread? *Thanks in advance.


*
Ask and he shall receive.
*
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...santa-2010-gift-receipt-aftermath-thread.html


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you kindly.


----------

